# Winter Wonderland?



## BigNick (Jan 30, 2007)

So with it being winter and all, i keep hearing two different approaches to training. i've been taking the mind-blowing interval route over the slow low heart rate rides, and i sure am hoping to get the benefit instead of being blown appart come race season. i do plan on taking it easy for a good month when i'm done. so if someone could let me know the route to take that would be sweet. thanks


----------



## kbiker3111 (Nov 7, 2006)

The 'mind-blowing interval route' has come into vogue lately. It requires a little bit less time and seems to sustain functional power better. It really depends on what you're shooting for. If you think you have plenty of aerobic base and are more worried about threshold improvements, then it seems you're on the right track. In the end though, its whatever you can do to maintain fitness while not burning out around April.


----------

